# ABS light constantly on! (1996 Polo 1.6)



## veedoubleu83 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all, new to the forums hoping for some advice!

My 1996 1.6 Polo has had this permanent problem for like 6 months now (was happening for 6 months prior to that but randomly like would work fine for a month then come on for a week, then go away again). Now it's permanent.


I've had the car hooked up to diagnostics and it said *01276 ABS Hydraulic Pump-V64 Signal Outside Tolerances*

Clear this code, and it instantly shows again.


I've read about this same problem all over the internet and something that looks useful is where people mention some fuses on top of the battery cover or something? And they corrode and are cheap to replace and can sort the problem?

Well I keep looking and I can't see anywhere where there are fuses under the bonnet! (I know about the fuses under the steering wheel).

Where are the ones in the engine bay? It's doing my head in!!!
MOT in a couple of months so I need this fixed ASAP!

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6263/dsc07274ag.jpg

Photo of my engine bay^

Cheers!


----------

